# Has anyone ever seen this?



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Me and muffin were sitting watching tv and she suddenly falls asleep! I think she's narcoleptic or something because this is a completely normal thing for her to do! She isn't very old either she's roughly 3 weeks! Not spring loaded like her brothers and sisters and likes to cuddle up!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Precious :love1

She has an adorable heart face marking. I have an argente pied doe with a heart marking that I'll be rehoming, with a marking just like Muffin. Babies can be very sleepy, it's so sweet when they sleep in your hand isn't it?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No, never seen this. Fascinating!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Never had any of mine at that age skip the hopper stage and fall asleep on me except for my super runt but she wasn't normal anyway lol.

Great pic


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Precious :love1
> 
> She has an adorable heart face marking. I have an argente pied doe with a heart marking that I'll be rehoming, with a marking just like Muffin. Babies can be very sleepy, it's so sweet when they sleep in your hand isn't it?


Where abouts are you from? I would be very interested in your one with the heart shaped face. This is my breeding aim haha! She's the only one out of the whole litter that's got the heart shaped face but I'm afraid I don't want to breed her because of the falling asleep problem, she's a lovely girl though just keeping her as a pet! Would never part from her


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha never mind just realised your from Washington haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep, pretty far lol. Oh, she's three weeks. They are normally jumpy around then... Is she noticeably smaller/weaker that her siblings?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

She's the same size as the others just falls asleep easier, good strong little mouse, just falls asleep randomly. I figure she's narcoleptic because well you can get narcoleptic people, horses, dogs, cats and other animals. She's just missed out the whole hopper stage but she's not different from the others in any other way


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww that's adorable! She has lovely markings too


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Aww very cute


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

She's finally outgrown the falling asleep stage haha she now wanders about happy and awake


----------

